# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Plugin that displays the APS of a necro when Skelly Archers are up?

## Bs4237

Can anyone help identify which plugin shows this?

I play on Wiz and could always see the APS of the Necro under his feet in a small white Font. I must have disabled that plugin.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

